# Casimir sent du bec



## l'Ahesse (16 Novembre 2005)

Casimir est un être misérable. 
Casimir sent du bec.


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2005)

Casimir, tu veux notre casimir ? Celui qui fait de la trotinette ? Oui, t'as raison, il sent du bec, mais seulement quand il a vomi, non ?


----------



## Taho! (16 Novembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> Casimir est un être misérable.
> Casimir sent du bec.


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2005)

Taho, va faire un tour dans la cave, steup.


----------



## Taho! (16 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Taho, va faire un tour dans la cave, steup.


j'ai trouvé du vin, j'ai bu un coup !  :love:


----------



## z-moon (16 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouvé du vin, j'ai bu un coup !  :love:


Alors, Santé !  ...
mais pas de la bouche !  ( comme Casimir ? vraiment ?  :mouais: )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Novembre 2005)

*Normal*
le gloubiboulga c'est carrément dégueulasse.








:rateau:


----------



## daffyb (16 Novembre 2005)

Mais c'est de la mmmeeeerddeeeeeuuu
(c) JP Koff


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Novembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> Casimir est un être misérable.
> Casimir sent du bec.



Tant qu'il ne daube pas de la rondelle, l'honneur est sauf...  
Mais pourquoi je répond, moi?  'Tain d'Adèle ; ça devient maladif :mouais:


----------



## z-moon (16 Novembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est de la mmmeeeerddeeeeeuuu


ah ? c'etait donc ça le Gloubiboulga, ça explique la mauvaise alêne :hein:


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2005)

Arretez! C'est misérable.


----------



## Taho! (16 Novembre 2005)

toute ma jeunesse !


----------



## La mouette (16 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> toute ma jeunesse !




Toi aussi !!! ? :love: :love:


----------



## Taho! (16 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi !!! ? :love: :love:


je ne suis pas tout à fait sur qu'on ait eu la même...


----------



## La mouette (16 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas tout à fait sur qu'on ait eu la même...




La vérité est ailleure, dixit Fox Mulder...et Dana Scully....


----------



## Taho! (16 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> La vérité est ailleure, dixit Fox Mulder...et Dana Scully....


On a pourtant une légère différence d'âge


----------



## La mouette (16 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> On a pourtant une légère différence d'âge




Donc j'ai vécu en même temps que ta jeunesse....

Suis un highlander...j'ai mille ans    :love:


----------



## Patamach (16 Novembre 2005)

Casimir est un petit punk drogué qui ne s'est jamais brossé les dents.
Ca m'etonne guère cette histoire.


----------



## La mouette (16 Novembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Casimir est un petit punk drogué qui ne s'est jamais brossé les dents.
> Ca m'etonne guère cette histoire.




Des preuves !!! :mouais:


----------



## Patamach (16 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Des preuves !!! :mouais:



Il a pas de dents.
Et il se trimballe toujours à poil.
Un punk jte dis.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Arretez! C'est misérable.


mouhahahahahaha !!  Elle est fine celle-là !! 

Et puis d'abord, Casimir il sent des pieds de la bouche...


----------



## La mouette (16 Novembre 2005)

Il pue du coin de l'oreille aussi


----------



## da capo (16 Novembre 2005)

Et il a les bras trop courts pour se laver sous les aisselles...


----------



## Taho! (17 Novembre 2005)

D'autant plus que je ne le connais même pas...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Novembre 2005)

*Il a un bec ?*
Casimir ?


:mouais: 
:hein:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2005)

Et en plus il se tape Hyppolyte.


----------



## gKatarn (17 Novembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> Casimir sent du bec.


----------



## Fulvio (17 Novembre 2005)

C'est qui, Casimir ?


----------



## joanes (17 Novembre 2005)

C'est vrai qu'il commence à sentir mauvais casimir.....


----------



## supermoquette (17 Novembre 2005)

Arrêtez vous aller traumatiser maiwen


----------



## daffyb (17 Novembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui, Casimir ?


Un boulet :hein:


----------



## Fulvio (17 Novembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il commence à sentir mauvais casimir.....



C'est un fake ! On reconnait un vrai pendu au fait qu'il bande comme un dinosaure. Mais là, rien.


----------



## joanes (17 Novembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est un fake ! On reconnais un vrai pendu au fait qu'il bande comme un dinosaure. Mais là, rien.



Même castré??:afraid:


----------



## Fulvio (17 Novembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Même castré??:afraid:



Chais pas. Castrer, c'est juste retirer les bolloques, il doit bien rester le corps caverneux, après, non ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Un boulet :hein:



Casimir a un Mac ? On en apprend tous les jours. Mais ça doit être super compliqué pour lui de taper sur son clavier avec ses gros doigts oranges.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est un fake ! On reconnait un vrai pendu au fait qu'il bande comme un dinosaure. Mais là, rien.


Mais non !!! Casimir est une dinde !!!


----------



## maiwen (17 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Arrêtez vous aller traumatiser maiwen


encore faudrait-il que je connaisse ce fil   

et en parlant de misérables ... vous l'êtes tous  plus ou moins


----------



## Bilbo (17 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et en parlant de misérables ... vous l'êtes tous  plus ou moins


:sick:







  

À+


----------



## daffyb (17 Novembre 2005)

Associer les Misérables de Victor Hugo et Casimir, c'est un peu gros.... comme Casimir qui pue du bec :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mais non !!! Casimir est une dinde !!!



Tatav', sors de ce corps  :love:


----------



## joanes (17 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mais non !!! Casimir est une dinde !!!




Mheu non Casimir se reproduit par scissiparité :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Novembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Mheu non Casimir se reproduit par scissiparité :mouais:



*DE QUOI ?!!!*
Casimir se tape Sissi !?!!


----------



## Bilbo (17 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *DE QUOI ?!!!*
> Casimir se tape Sissi !?!!


M'enfin, un peu de tenue. 



À+


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *DE QUOI ?!!!*
> Casimir se tape Sissi !?!!



Vi, de façon paritaire, en plus !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Novembre 2005)

*Dis Bilbo pourquoi*
mets tu des A+ de partout à la fin de tes messages ?

C'est ton groupe sanguin ou quoi ?




 
:mouais:


----------



## Bilbo (17 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Dis Bilbo pourquoi*
> mets tu des A+ de partout à la fin de tes messages ?
> 
> C'est ton groupe sanguin en quoi ?
> ...


Et l'accent, malheureux. :hein: Il y avait un post où j'expliquais ça très bien, mais il est un peu vieux. Si tu as de l'entregent sur ces forums tu pourrais toucher un mot à Benjamin pour qu'il réactive la recherche sur l'ensemble des archives. 

À+


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Et l'accent, malheureux. :hein: Il y avait un post où j'expliquais ça très bien, mais il est un peu vieux. Si tu as de l'entregent sur ces forums tu pourrais toucher un mot à Benjamin pour qu'il réactive la recherche sur l'ensemble des archives.
> 
> À+



mais lui est un peu jeune


----------



## gKatarn (17 Novembre 2005)

rien à voir : je suis vieux parait-il mais je ne sais pas pour autant le pkoi du *À+*


----------



## N°6 (17 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Dis Bilbo pourquoi*
> mets tu des A+ de partout à la fin de tes messages ?
> 
> C'est ton groupe sanguin en quoi ?
> ...



À mon avis, c'est plutôt de la superstition...  

C'est vrai, les trolls, ils sont pas toujours sûrs de pouvoir revenir... :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (17 Novembre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as de l'entregent sur ces forums


l'entrequoi ?  




plÙche


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Novembre 2005)

*Mais non*
pas entre-jambe


----------



## gKatarn (17 Novembre 2005)

l'entrejambe ?


----------



## gKatarn (17 Novembre 2005)

Damned, grilled by -lepurfilsdelasagesse- :rose:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus il se tape Hyppolyte.


Porte nawak... Casimir il vit en coloc' avec Gros-Quick dans un studio miteux à côté de Mufflin ! Ils ont décidés de se paxer et d'utiliser la même brosse à chiotte pour les dents (d'où la mauvaise haleine !)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Novembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Damned, grilled by -lepurfilsdelasagesse- :rose:



*Toi aussi tu penses*
que Maïwen cache bien son jeu ?


----------



## gKatarn (17 Novembre 2005)

Non, elle est innocente  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2005)

Là, on sent comme un soupçon de parti pris !   

EDIT : Ceci dit, je viens d'apprendre que Casimir n'est pas qui il prétend être. Vu son identité, pas étonnant qu'il daube le fennec !


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, on sent comme un soupçon de parti pris !
> 
> EDIT : Ceci dit, je viens d'apprendre que Casimir n'est pas qui il prétend être. Vu son identité, pas étonnant qu'il daube le fennec !



un dinosaure qui sent le fenec, c'est rare :rateau:


----------



## Fondug (17 Novembre 2005)

C'est l'aut'boulet d'arthur qui fait Casimir ? pourtant il semble si jeune...


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'aut'boulet d'arthur qui fait Casimir ? pourtant il semble si jeune...



Arthur il était à peine né à l'époque de Casimir... :rateau:  

Ces jeunes, faut tout leur dire...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Novembre 2005)

Je préférais quand sonny en parlait de casimir :rateau: ou Global avec son image "Casimir, ce soir tu ne me vois pas ...."


----------



## supermoquette (17 Novembre 2005)

Quel passéiste ce Finn


----------



## rezba (17 Novembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je préférais quand sonny en parlait de casimir :rateau: ou Global avec son image "Casimir, ce soir tu ne me vois pas ...."


Certes. Mais hier soir, il n'y avait pas que global que le pauvre casimir ne pouvait pas voir. 

 Ceci étant dit, et l'expérience terminée, tu peux fermer si tu le veux, je crois, tout le monde sauf la bestiole jaune, s'est exprimé.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quel passéiste ce Finn



Ma vocation était l'archéologie :love:


----------



## Bilbo (17 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ceci étant dit, et l'expérience terminée, tu peux fermer si tu le veux, je crois, tout le monde sauf la bestiole jaune, s'est exprimé.


Il paraît que WebO s'est perdu sur le continent indien. Il serait séant d'attendre son retour. 

À+


----------



## gKatarn (17 Novembre 2005)

WebO, la bestiole jaune :afraid:


----------



## krystof (17 Novembre 2005)

Sacré casimir


----------



## Bilbo (17 Novembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> WebO, la bestiole jaune :afraid:


Reprends ta mâchoire, je ne sais pas qui est la bestiole jaune, mais je sais que WebO fait partie de "tout le monde". 

_Faut tout dire, décidément._

À+


----------



## gKatarn (17 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ... tout le monde sauf la bestiole jaune, s'est exprimé.


Ben WebO ne s'étant pas exprimé, un peu de logique m'amène à déduire que c'est lui la bestiole jaune


----------



## Bilbo (17 Novembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben WebO ne s'étant pas exprimé, un peu de logique m'amène à déduire que c'est lui la bestiole jaune


WebO est en Inde, je te le rapelle. Tu as des troubes de mémoire, faudrait peut-être consulter. 

  

À+


----------



## daffyb (17 Novembre 2005)

On a retrouvé Casimir 
Sauras-tu le reconnaitre à une AES ? :love:
http://www.cincowrestling.org/week of 1-15-2004/casimir roman.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> WebO est en Inde, je te le rapelle. Tu as des troubes de mémoire, faudrait peut-être consulter.
> 
> 
> 
> À+


Il n'a pas de troubles QUE de mémoire. Tu pisses dans un violon... et lui dans une poche urinaire


----------



## gKatarn (17 Novembre 2005)

Je suis très troublé


----------



## Bilbo (17 Novembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je suis très troublé


On le serait à moins.  

À+


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Novembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tatav', sors de ce corps  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Novembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je préférais quand sonny en parlait de casimir :rateau: ou Global avec son image "Casimir, ce soir tu ne me vois pas ...."


----------



## jpmiss (17 Novembre 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



:love:


----------



## jpmiss (17 Novembre 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



:love: :love:


----------



## jpmiss (17 Novembre 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love:


 :love:


----------



## jpmiss (17 Novembre 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Novembre 2005)

'Tention au chat :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> On le serait à moins.
> 
> À+


On le serait À+ aussi


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 'Tention au chat :affraid:


Cafteur !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Sacré casimir



Pauvre Loana. Elle est vraiment prête à faire n'importe quoi pour redevenir célèbre, même se taper des monstres oranges, qui puent du bec en plus (et du cul aussi, on ne l'a pas dit).


----------



## Bilbo (18 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pauvre Loana. Elle est vraiment prête à faire n'importe quoi pour redevenir célèbre, même se taper des monstres oranges, qui puent du bec en plus (et du cul aussi, on ne l'a pas dit).


C'est qui Loana ? 

À+


----------



## daffyb (18 Novembre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui Loana ?
> 
> À+


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3499129&postcount=67


----------



## supermoquette (18 Novembre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui Loana ?
> 
> À+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui Loana ?
> 
> À+



Une blonde à forte poitrine qui est devenue célèbre en batifollant dans une piscine sous les yeux de millions de téléspectateurs.


----------



## elKBron (18 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Une blonde à forte poitrine qui est devenue célèbre en batifollant dans une piscine sous les yeux de millions de téléspectateurs.


de milliards, en comptant les rediffs et les videos qui ont tourne on da oueb


----------



## daffyb (18 Novembre 2005)

d'ailleurs elle n'a pas "que" batifolée dans une piscine


----------



## jpmiss (18 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


 
Nan ca c'est lorna au reveil avant qu'elle enfile sa tenue de diablesse*













*Eh merde un froc tout propre


----------



## elKBron (18 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Nan ca c'est lorna au reveil avant qu'elle enfile sa tenue de diablesse*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bah, ange ou demon...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2005)

Si les anges se présentent comme ça là-haut, ça va être sympa, mais faudra monter avec le contenu des bas de laine... Ça va être ruineux


----------

